# VALK 3 ELITE | New BEST Cube?!



## u Cube (Jan 1, 2019)

Make sure to subscribe!


----------



## u Cube (Jan 1, 2019)

Also none of the images in the video belong to me


----------



## TheCuberCubes (Jan 1, 2019)

NIce!


----------



## HighQualityCollection (Jan 15, 2019)

When is the release date for this cube?


----------



## u Cube (Jan 15, 2019)

HighQualityCollection said:


> When is the release date for this cube?


I don't know as it is only in prototype stages. I expect it to release sometime this year though.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 15, 2019)

HighQualityCollection said:


> When is the release date for this cube?


I would bet within the first quarter of 2019, if there's delays though then probably soon after.


----------



## HighQualityCollection (Jan 16, 2019)

Cheers for the updates guys. I hope it delivers all round because I'm excited for it's release


----------



## Brady2335 (Feb 1, 2019)

This definitely peaks my interest. Although I’m not sure about how long it would take to change the magnet strength


----------



## HighQualityCollection (Feb 1, 2019)

Yeah, I seen something about having to disassemble the corner pieces to make magnet changes.. we'll see how it goes anyway.

But these nowadays ye have to question are the top brand cube's worth 50-60 dollars when the overall quality has increased so much that you can get a really good cube for about 20-25..


----------



## Brady2335 (Feb 1, 2019)

I definitely agree however the Valk cubes haven’t been as greatly overpriced as other brands. I don’t know what to expect as far as price point for the elite.


----------



## HighQualityCollection (Feb 1, 2019)

Your not wrong there. valk cube's have kept it grand so far and I'm hoping they keep this up.


----------

